# 27 x 1 1/4 alloy front wheel



## porteous (11 Dec 2009)

Does anyone have a (cheap) 27 x 1 or 27 x 1.25 front wheel that is surplus to requirements?

Can collect if within 25 miles of Worcester. Many thanks


----------



## gingerwizard (11 Dec 2009)

Would a 700c mavic GP4 wheel do ya??


----------



## porteous (11 Dec 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks gingerwiz, sadly not. Only a 27" wheel will do, it is for a 1950s rebuild.


----------



## PpPete (11 Dec 2009)

I've got a pair (front & rear) of rather nice 27 x 1-1/4 
Rims are a "westrick" pattern, a sort of convex section running down the middle. Maillard hubs IIRC (too cold to go to garage & check). Even got tan wall tyres & tubes. 

One of those many items that's cluttering my garage and I've not gotten around to putting on ebay yet. Let me know if you are interested and I will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Davidc (11 Dec 2009)

1950s rebuild? It just HAS to have steel rims!


----------



## porteous (11 Dec 2009)

*wheels*

Thanks Pete, what are you looking at for them? And are you near enough for me to be able to collect? The current rear one (I got the frame, rear cyclo mech and one wheel! is a 27 x 1 1/4 weinmann, which is probably late 60s, (And which is, I am pretty sure, Westrick pattern). It has a cyclo 4 speed block firmly glued to it, so I will stick with alloy for this one.

My 49 Clubman has original Dunlop alloys, although I think shortages forced a lot of wheelbuilders to switch to stainless or chtomes steel in the early 50s, depending on which metals were available.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2009)

Do you know about and have you tried Motov8 in Worcester?


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Dec 2009)

Failing that, Byercycles do them at £21 plus postage.


----------



## Speicher (11 Dec 2009)

Thank you TheDoctor. I have got two 27 by 1/4 alloy wheels, but unfortunately for Porteous they are part of my bicycle - a circa 1980 Coventry Eagle. Now I know where to get spare ones from.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Dec 2009)

Well, Byercycles is a bit of a hike from you. But they're my LBS


----------



## porteous (12 Dec 2009)

*Problem solved!*

Guys;
Very many thanks for the help and advice. I came across a pair of new wheels this morning from Parkers of Bolton (last pair they had) at £34.99, so have ordered them.

I am actually building up a rather rare frame (Rudge Pathfinder Mk III set up for 4 speed cyclo derailleur, not SA hub). The long and the short of it is that I am actually looking for a SA hub Pathfinder, but not willing to butcher a rare frame to get one. I will, therefore, rebuild this with a 1970s double chainsit and the wrong wheels, with a cyclo front rod change and cyclo rear mech, and enjoy riding it while I wait for the elusive Pathfinder/SA frame to recreate by boyhood bike. 

Very grateful to prkypete for his kind offer, and to Speicher and TheDoctor for the good advice.


----------

